# thinking about kayaking



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

hi I want to get into kayaking does anyone have one set up for fishing for sale. doesn't have to be top of the line something for a newbie that is stable....
thank you


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

The pelican I have would be perfect I loved it everyday I used it pretty stable tracks decent and easily customizable it is still for sale if your interested just call me and we can set something up for you to check it out!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not to step on anyone's toes, but run by academy and check out the pescador 12 by perception. Super nice boat for the money.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

ill have to go check it out can anyone advise me on som must have things for a yak? it will help me budget how much I can actually spend on a yak
thanks


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

your gonna spend hundreds on rigging out a yak. Thats an over exaggeration of course, but your first yak will not be your last. If its not already rigged, flush rod holders, $10-15 each. Scotty Rod Holder $25, anchor trolley kit $35, anchor 1kilo $7, life jacket if one isint included in sale $35 for a decent one, dry box $5, hand net/gaff/lip gripper/boga $10 to $100 depending if you get the brand name boga or a combo of the aforementioned, Fish finder With or W/O GPS new/used $50 to $500. It adds up, i say ive invested after the $500 price tag for the yak over $300 in gear not including rods/reels/tackle.

edit: its not an over night transformation of course, this is almost a year of having the yak, research on how things are rigged, the best way to rig and what not. take your time and decided on what you need the most first. i say rod holders and a good anchor.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you for that info makes sense to just slowly get the luckily I have a few of the things on my boat thay I can use. hopefully I can find one somewhat set up already is the pelican cast away good there's one on here for sale. or should I just save a couple hundred more and get something else?
thanks


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

like i said your first one wont be your last one. if you have never been kayak fishing i suggest you go at least once b4 committing to buying. all pelicans sit low to the water but they are damn stable when sitting. If your only concern is to get out there and start yak fishing, then i say the pelican is your best option, use the rest to slowly get your tackle and rods and reels in order so when your ready for a bigger yak with more options then you can move up. But for now getting wet is your priority the pelican is a good starting yak.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep prowling Craigslist too. The pelican on here for 300 bucks seems like a sweet deal for an entry level yak, has some rigging already too. The cheapest way to rig a kayak is to let the previous owner do it:thumbup:


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

I have an Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 13. See my ad on Pensacola.craigslist.com. Just type "kayak" into the Craigslist search box. Hope you find a good deal and join us on the water.

Pete


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

lol that's true what kind of things should I pay extra attention to on a used yak? I know to look for softspot, check the transome... etc on a motored boat anything specific I should look at? im going to check out that pescador perception if I don't get it ill go for the pelican.
people seem more helpful in the kayak section of the forum I'm bot saying people arnt in the rest but I've never had responses so fast that were actually helpful and not just nagging lol


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

were just up late, bored and otherwise lonely.

jk on the last part. Yak fishing is up and comming, those that have been doing it for a long time are cool as hell and have always been down to bring more people into it. Thats prob why were all so helpful, we want more people to want to do it. I would look for quality of craftsmanship, quality of materials used, common sense when the modification was applied, ask yourself "why" alot and that will get you goin. as for hull damage i would look for deep gouges where they might have landed on oyster beds and check for leakage. toss it in the water and hop in see if water gets inside the hull.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Kayaks are a LOT less worrisome than boats. Just give the bottom a once over, check the keel for signs of it being drug on asphalt or something. Some scratches are no big deal. If its sat in the sun much the bungies will likely be shot. Simple stuff really, if all the parts are there, its good to go most likely.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet I'm pretty excited it will be nice not to have to worey about fuel,oil, trailer maintenece. if I like it enough ill sell my boat n get a nice yak in tbe future. is it a pretty good workout?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

pretty good cardio, i plan on starting a rowing regimen when i can start running again. I just enjoy it overall as a sport and fishing is a nice perk.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

MrPhoShiz is right. I have spent several hundred dollars or more on rigging out. For me its a personal quest to achieve perfect kayak rigging zen.

You don't have to go nuts on rigging like I do, but I'd recommend:

FF/GPS (A must for offshore bottom fishing. Not so much if you're inshore)
Rod holders
Anchor and Trolley
Life Jacket - its $90 ticket if you get caught without it.
Retractable lanyard for your pliers (I lost 2 pair @$20 each before I got one)


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

haha kayak rigging zen for me is a beer, a power drill and an idea.


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Kayaking gives you a good workout while having a lot of fun at the same time. I go out almost every day I'm off. Can't beat fishing and exercising at the same time.

Pete


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Probably need to mention rod leashes for all your fishing poles too. I watched one of mine sink in about 30 feet of water out at Ft. Pickens. I just made some out of paracord and el-cheapo Walmart snap links.

Pete


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, I can see myself becoming entangled in all the stuff I want leashed to the boat or me. Kinda off topic but where does one "procure" a nice milk crate


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

BlackJeep said:


> MrPhoShiz is right. I have spent several hundred dollars or more on rigging out. For me its a personal quest to achieve perfect kayak rigging zen.
> 
> You don't have to go nuts on rigging like I do, but I'd recommend:
> 
> ...


Add this list a waterproof/floating VHF radio...............


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Sadly I don't have one yet. I know it should be a top priority.




Robin said:


> Add this list a waterproof/floating VHF radio...............


----------



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

I rigged an old Mainsteam streak with deck bungee and Scotty holders for my first yak but recently got the fever for gulf trips so I went to academy and got the Pescador 12. For $500 I think it's great. However true to this forum by the time I finished rigging with ff, radio, portable gps, bags, boxes and bungees I was in it about a grand.

Btw props to you yak vets on the forum... Your wisdom has helped me tremendously.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I see alot of talk about this milk crate what exactly is that for? ? can.anyone post a pick or explain it


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

You can rig up a milk crate many different ways with rod holders and a light for night fishing, the ideas are endless. But it is usually stored in the rear well area of your yak to carry the things you might need. You can usually get one from a supermarket or Tom Thumb if you just ask.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

o so its literally a milk crake thoaght it waa just a nickname for something else lol 
thanks. 
well I should have a kayak by the end of the day either the castaway that's here for 300 or that pescador at acadamy


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> o so its literally a milk crake thoaght it waa just a nickname for something else lol
> thanks.
> well I should have a kayak by the end of the day either the castaway that's here for 300 or that pescador at acadamy


Hope to see you on the water !!

Robin


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I see alot of talk about this milk crate what exactly is that for? ? can.anyone post a pick or explain it


Google is your friend,there's a ton of info.Youtube,too.Kayak basket-storage will get you started.................

Robin


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet I'm going to go look at the outcast this morning


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

lol well went from thinking about getting a kayak last night to buying one this morning lol thanks for the advice everyone now just have to figure out a way to get it to the water from the truck without hurting myself lol still recovering from knee surgery


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats. You'll be hooked in no time and be looking at Hobie's by the end of the year.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

lol yeah my wifes worried about that ....lol she said I better start saving or sell the boat I'm going to try n get her hooked so I can upgrade and she gets the handme downs lol hope she don't read this


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

we are going to try and go out sat or Sunday mornibg where in milton do you guys reccomend for newbies I don't want to get flipped by a boat since I can't swim without my left leg where can I find the regs for yaks is a vest all that is required ?


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I would recommend the bay at first if it is not to rough. It was less boat traffic and is fairly shallow. Florida town in pace is easy to launch out of.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

ox im in milton too. i took mine down to carpenters park the other day, threw it in and paddled out. this was on a weekend and there were about a batrillion boats zooming up and down the river. i just stayed to the sides and had ZERO issues. the wakes were nothing to worry about either. and i had a front row seat to all the wakeboard superstar wannabes face planting lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

cool really more worried about my wife then me she panics lol
once i learn a little more id like to go with some of the kayakers in milton to learn the ropes


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> lol well went from thinking about getting a kayak last night to buying one this morning lol thanks for the advice everyone now just have to figure out a way to get it to the water from the truck without hurting myself lol still recovering from knee surgery


There is a solution to that problem,too.Kayak beach carts ........once again google.Anything you want from mild to wild.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

The boat launch in Bagdad is a good place to start.Keep to the edges.

You'll need a whistle,and a PFD.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

danm I wanna try my kayak but its pouring. lol


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

ya need some wheels for the yak from the truck..beach wheels.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I'm in Milton too and have learned a few spots over the last year. You can put in at the old Nichols seafood launch in Bagdad and there are a few good spots there. The fishing's better in the later months of the year, but I've done okay the last few times I went. There's also a launch off of avalon someone posted not too long ago. It's across the highway from the rv park. I've only been there once and it was crazy windy and I didn't catch aything. I'm in Korea right now, but I'd be glad to show you a few spots when I get back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah that would be great let me.know when you are back in town if anyone have any spare acessories like anchors, fishfinder, fishing lifevest, rack for explorer , laying around that you want to sell let me know. 
thanks fir now ill start looking online to see what I can find


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> yeah that would be great let me.know when you are back in town if anyone have any spare acessories like anchors, fishfinder, fishing lifevest, rack for explorer , laying around that you want to sell let me know.
> thanks fir now ill start looking online to see what I can find


I have a few spare life vests,you may have one.
Robin 377-3871


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

so I picked up an anchor and some whistles today going out to fish in the am tkmorrow


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice meeting you Robin thanks for the life vest it will be put to use first thing tomorrow!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

pchedeen said:


> I have an Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 13. See my ad on Pensacola.craigslist.com. Just type "kayak" into the Craigslist search box. Hope you find a good deal and join us on the water.
> 
> Pete




Hi Pete is this for sale still? I used my new to me pelican castaway this morning and we rented one for the wife she loved it so much that we are in the market for another kayak she will mostly just cruise but sometimes fish but i still wanna get one that can accommodate fishermen so i can invite my friends that cant afford one at the moment anyway please let me know
thanks


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Ox, I still have the yak. I sent you a private message with my contact info.

Pete


----------

